# Thanksgiving Dinner in Ft. Lauderdale



## LUV2TRVL2HI (Oct 18, 2011)

We have a reservation at BeachPlace Towers in Ft. Lauderdale over Thanksgiving.  Can someone give us some suggestions for a nice restaurant where we can make dinner reservations for that day?  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Tropical lady (Oct 18, 2011)

*Enjoy!!*

I would check availability at Casablanca on A1A overlooking the ocean just 1 block south (where A1A splits lanes of traffic) of what used to be the Sheraton Yankee Trader.
Also a drive North on A1A to the border of Ft Lauderdale and Pompano Beach there is Seawatch on the ocean.
Both of these we really enjoy.  Have not been to them for T'giving, but never have been disappointed.


----------



## Krteczech (Oct 18, 2011)

We took a mini-cruise from Miami with Thanksgiving dinner buffet last year. Great experience for whole family. Too bad I cannot do it this year....


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions.  We will check out both restaurants.  The mini-cruise would have been our first choice if we weren't going to be getting off a cruise ship right before Ft. Lauderdale -- can there be too much of a good thing?


----------



## chapjim (Oct 23, 2011)

*Tksgiving Dinner in Ft. Lauderdale*

While I don't have any recommendations for a traditional turkey & trimmings restaurant, I concur with Seawatch -- a class place with good food and highly competent service.

Cap's Place near Lighthouse Point in Pompano Beach is a unique experience.

Three non-traditional suggestions: 

Cypress Nook, a German place in Pompano.  It's a family-run restaurant and may not be open but it's worth a call at (954) 933-7311.

Chima, a Brazilian "pig out on meat" place in Ft. Lauderdale.

Christina's, a Greek place in Pompano.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 23, 2011)

Be sure to call ahead and reserve as a lot of places are closed on Thanksgiving here in South Florida. If open a fun place is LuLu's Bait Shack. Its right there at Beach Place, its laid back funky, pretty decent reasonable priced food. The main draw is it overlooks Fort Lauderdale Beach. Best bet here is cold beer,  and their huge nacho plate. It easily feeds 4 people. The Shrimp po'boy or DH's favorite the Cajun Club are good. Kids are also welcome here. You might also check out Huston's on the Intercoastal in Pompano Beach or Bubba Gumps on the South end of Fort Lauderdale Beach.

Have a wonderful cruise and vacation in Fort Lauderdale.

Suzanne


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!  So many good choices.  I guess I had better start by calling around and seeing which, if any, of the above are open on Thanksgiving Day. And, hopefully, after finding one for that day, we now also have a good selection for the rest of our stay!  Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 24, 2011)

suzanne said:


> Be sure to call ahead and reserve as a lot of places are closed on Thanksgiving here in South Florida. If open a fun place is LuLu's Bait Shack. Its right there at Beach Place, its laid back funky, pretty decent reasonable priced food. The main draw is it overlooks Fort Lauderdale Beach. ...Have a wonderful cruise and vacation in Fort Lauderdale.
> Suzanne



That is Bubba Gumps's at Beachplace. LuLu's is on the street level further south on Ocean - about 1/2 mile - near that world infamous bar "The Elbo Room" featured in the 1960's movie, Where the Boys Are.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 24, 2011)

You didn't mention whether you were looking for turkey.  If so, ask if they will be serving a traditional meal as well as their menu.  I don't care for turkey so we always go to Renzo's in Boca because he serves a traditional turkey dinner with all the trimmings along with his regular menu.  This pleases DH AND me.  Linda


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 24, 2011)

chapjim said:


> While I don't have any recommendations for a traditional turkey & trimmings restaurant, I concur with Seawatch -- a class place with good food and highly competent service.
> 
> Cap's Place near Lighthouse Point in Pompano Beach is a unique experience.
> 
> ...


 
the food at Cypress nook in Pompano Beach is excellent, and they are on Restaurant.com too.


----------

